# My Diary: Mabel



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear Myself,
Today I ate some cheese, and I played with Gracie my owner. And Sophie. Sophie tastes good *lick lick I like licking faces* 

(And my butt... Shhh)

Sophie saw a mouse. I ate more of its cheese :3.

I forced the human to play jump rope with my lead as she was trying to untangle me.. And herself.. hehe

I played with Millie, my doggie sis. Or enemy bc she stole my bone GRRR

AND MY OWNER TOOK A SELFIE OF MEE!!!!









-Mabel

Ps: I need noms.


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

Mabel is very cute. Will you do more posts? I'd love to see them!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sure, and thanks


----------

